# Fighting a cold anyone with good remedies



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

Im fighting a cold!! Wondering what cold remedies you use to kick your cold.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

zinc, D3, rest, liquids. If it's a head cold you can exercise, if it's in your chest it's better to take it easy. 
When I was a teen and getting to take the ski bus up to the mountain on some Saturdays I'd never miss a ski day unless super sick, I remember a couple of times going up to the mountain with a head cold, and somehow with the cold dry air, and a day of vigorous activity, I'd realize on the way home that my cold had left me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the common cold is a virus.

rest, hydrate, support your immune system (vitamins/healthy diet).

I do agree that exercise helps clear upper respiratory congestion, but that's mostly just symptoms. I also like a hot, steamy shower to help clear congestion.

hot, spicy soups are also great for congestion.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Two weeks or fourteen days, nothing can change that course except for taking "poor" care of yourself. 

Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Back when a cold was just a cold, I found that zinc lozenges worked well, as long as the rhinovirus or coronavirus (or any of the many others) I caught was susceptible. That seemed like about 75% of the time, but you had to catch it at the first sign of a cold. Once it gets going, just the standard stuff of rest, liquids, etc.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Sleep and hydration.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What I hate most about cold symptoms is nasal congestion. If my nose is stuffed up during the day, I use a OTC nasal spray (salt water solution) will loosen up the mucous and reduce the risk of sinus infection. If I have trouble sleeping I occasionally use an OTC antihistamine at bedtime. It will helps me breath and sleep.
And like everyone else stay hydrated


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> What I hate most about cold symptoms is nasal congestion. If my nose is stuffed up during the day, I use a OTC nasal spray (salt water solution) will loosen up the mucous and reduce the risk of sinus infection. If I have trouble sleeping I occasionally use an OTC antihistamine at bedtime. It will helps me breath and sleep.
> And like everyone else stay hydrated


Oh and neti pot.


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

Same boat as OP. So frustrating right before two scheduled events including a fondo ride this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

I've had very good results with nebulized hydrogen peroxide (diluted to 0.1% in saline) with a trace of povidone iodine, the active ingredient in Betadine. You can also purchase povidone iodine nasal spray, as described in The Effect of Povidone-Iodine Nasal Spray on Nasopharyngeal SARS-CoV-2 Viral Load: A Randomized Control Trial - PubMed (nih.gov), but it's said to be a little irritating. I find the nebulizer itself is soothing and my doctor says even nebulized saline alone is somewhat helpful. My mother might have been onto something when she had me gargle with warm salt water 60 years ago. Twice in the COVID era I began the nebulizer within 48 hours of the onset of cold symptoms and each time it faded away after a day of nebulizing hourly. I'm grateful these never developed into a full-blown cold.


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

Lemsip,honey,and whisky,mix it all with hot water...a hug in a mug


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

My 18 yr old kid likes Tapatio hot sauce for colds (ymmv). My mother in law used to say about colds: 3 days coming 3 days here, 3 days going, which I think is pretty accurate. I have had very good race results on the tail-end of a cold, not super long events, typically an hour and a half, so I wouldn't write-off an event just because you're recovering from a cold. I can't really comment on doing an event during, but I'm sure I've done races while coming down with a cold.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Whiskey


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

All great suggestions. I might add in addition to rest/relaxation > LSD just not the brown stuff. O yea and some Allman Brothers.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Yes, a good list. One more observation. I’ve come down with a cold before a big ski trip (4-5 days), but found it didn’t affect my skiing. I still did it all and had a blast. Vigorous outdoor exercise seemed fine in cold winter air, but I do recall being miserable at night with typical cold symptoms when horizontal. Good luck!


----------



## Phil Forrest (12 mo ago)

You could also try some really spicy food; something with a good, persistent burn. Think Scotch bonnets, habaneros, or hotter as the spice ingredient. Some intensely hot jalapenos might begin to work, but not as well as something cooked with bird's eye, or hotter. I mean spicy to the point that you begin sweating from weird places, rocking back and forth and praying. Don't fight back the spice with milk or water or sugar. Just give in, and let it all run out.

Phil Forrest


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I've just picked up a chest cold, or bronchitis as it were. Just drinking water and trying to get decent sleep until it passes. Popped some general Claritin in case it's allergies. Took a COVID test just in case, too. 

Planning to ride later since the weather is finally decent.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Rest, zinc, vitamin C, and a hot toddy before bed.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

1 gram freeze dried colostrum everyday and up it to 3 grams if you start to feel sick.
There is 51 different host defense proteins in milk protein and these are in very high concentration in colostrum, it is what protects calves/babies their first weeks of life.
It is fuel for your innate immune system.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Dkayak said:


> I've had very good results with nebulized hydrogen peroxide (diluted to 0.1% in saline) with a trace of povidone iodine, the active ingredient in Betadine.


Nebulized colloidal silver at low concentration (20 PPM) seems to work well also, colloidal silver kills almost everything and great for pinkeye.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

You sure its not the vid?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Isn't gene therepy now the normal for a head cold?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Emergen-C, mutha fuggas.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Doc prescribed IVMTN. Next day I jumped out of bed and went for a run.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Neuner said:


> Doc prescribed IVMTN. Next day I jumped out of bed and went for a run.


Ivermectin???


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Hydrate, vitamin C, vitamin D, Hydrate the sinus and Oregano Oil!

(The solution I use is from a Doctor years ago: 2 cups of cooked water (Let cool....) and add 1 teaspoon of baking soda and 1 teaspoon of salt.) Better then any boughten solution and way cheaper!
Been using it for 20 years plus!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fighting a cold?
wait 7 days, or with mediction itll take a week


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Crankout said:


> Ivermectin???


Tennessee just passed a law that Ivermectin can be purchased over-counter without a prescription. It's been around since the 70s and used all around the world to cure virus'.









Tennessee Makes Ivermectin Available Without Prescription - UncoverDC


On April 22, Tennessee Governor Bill Lee signed into law a Republican-led bill making Ivermectin to be dispensed without a prescription.




uncoverdc.com





The common cold is a rhinovirus: Understanding a Common Cold Virus

A write up from the US National Library of Medicine and National Institutes of Health regarding Ivermectin as a “Wonder Drug”: Ivermectin, ‘Wonder drug’ from Japan: the human use perspective


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

Doc I rode with years ago said a cold virus is 3 days getting it, 3 days having it, and 3 days getting over it. Stay hydrated and get plenty of rest.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Homemade chicken soup.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Chicken tortilla soup works pretty good too. Also hot and sour soup from a local Chinese restaurant will help clear you out. Lots of fluid, rest, and a hot toddy or shot of Jaegermeister never hurts either.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Lemons. Squeeze up 10 or so lemons. Sweeten to taste, ad water. Drink it all. Repeat.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Neuner said:


> Tennessee just passed a law that Ivermectin can be purchased over-counter without a prescription. It's been around since the 70s and used all around the world to cure virus'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, no. Ivermectin is used for parasitical infections. The vast majority of colds are caused by viruses. 

Rest, time, fluids, hot toddy. Then repeat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Neuner said:


> Tennessee just passed a law that Ivermectin can be purchased over-counter without a prescription. It's been around since the 70s and used all around the world to cure virus'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um yeah, no thanks.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

RETROROCKS said:


> Im fighting a cold!! Wondering what cold remedies you use to kick your cold.


Here are my suggestions

avoid all sugar and all dairy products
fast, no intake or maybe a little water


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

It's been over twenty years since I have had a cold but I would stay hydrated and take some vitamin C and B complex vitamins. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If your 'cold' includes the feeling a sore throat is coming on kill that part of it a a few hours. Use lemon juice or apple cider vinegar or white vinegar. Use a straw to shoot a small amount directly into your throat. If you've got any inflammation, it'll burn like it's going to close up your throat. Repeat every hour or so until it doesn't burn. The acid level kills the infection. Doing this as early as possible prevents the infection from moving into your lungs. Used by singers and news broadcasters.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

33red said:


> Here are my suggestions
> 
> avoid all sugar and all dairy products
> fast, no intake or maybe a little water


If it’s a bad cold then the following. Donuts. Some coffee. Vitamin C placebo. Off work. 

I have a mild to moderate cold now. Two days off exercise. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

I


Neuner said:


> Tennessee just passed a law that Ivermectin can be purchased over-counter without a prescription. It's been around since the 70s and used all around the world to cure virus'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a good article and clearly explains how effective Ivermectin is against parasites by interfering with GABA receptors that are more present in invertebrates. It didn’t mention viruses at all. seeing that virus don’t present or need GABA Cl gated receptors, I don’t see any MOA for antiviral activity. Additionally a recent study showed no effect on the course of COVID infections. If you’ve got worms however, go for it


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Dream Plus said:


> I
> That’s a good article and clearly explains how effective Ivermectin is against parasites by interfering with GABA receptors that are more present in invertebrates. It didn’t mention viruses at all. seeing that virus don’t present or need GABA Cl gated receptors, I don’t see any MOA for antiviral activity. Additionally a recent study showed no effect on the course of COVID infections. If you’ve got worms however, go for it


That was quoted earlier as that is the main purpose of Ivermectin. Here are a couple of the many documented papers on it: Antivirus effectiveness of ivermectin on dengue virus type 2 in Aedes albopictus, or Ivermectin: an award-winning drug with expected antiviral activity against COVID-19

Do a search with the term "Ivermectin" in the NCBI / NIH database to find more (ivermectin - PMC - NCBI) including this one which reviews the progress in understanding the *AntiTumor effects* of it; Progress in Understanding the Molecular Mechanisms Underlying the Antitumour Effects of Ivermectin


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Crankout said:


> Um yeah, no thanks.


Why not?


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Neuner said:


> Why not?


Unfortunately, you’re not qualified to interpret the conclusions of the studies because you haven’t learned at least college level virology, immunology, molecular biology and organic chemistry. You haven’t been trained to interpret studies. You’re a goggle scientist. I have to constantly remind my contractor friend I can’t just use a search engine for a couple of hours and do his job. His ignorance regarding my job is so profound I find it difficult to dumb it down enough for him. Hopefully you’ll never defend yourself in court. Not sorry that I’m blunt. Ignorance is literally killing healthcare workers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

DrDon said:


> Unfortunately, you’re not qualified to interpret the conclusions of the studies because you haven’t learned at least college level virology, immunology, molecular biology and organic chemistry. You haven’t been trained to interpret studies. You’re a goggle scientist. I have to constantly remind my contractor friend I can’t just use a search engine for a couple of hours and do his job. His ignorance regarding my job is so profound I find it difficult to dumb it down enough for him. Hopefully you’ll never defend yourself in court. Not sorry that I’m blunt. Ignorance is literally killing healthcare workers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you know so much, why don't you educate us on why not?

The articles are written by medical researchers who know a lot more than you and I and they reference it's many advantages several times over. You'd benefit by educating yourself with their research instead of being bought out by a pretty little pharmaceutical rep. This isn't just a couple of researches writing about it but hundreds. I think I'll listen to them instead of some random forum poster who claims he's a know-it-all.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Neuner said:


> Why not?


Nope....dangerous to dabble in off-script chicanery. I enjoy living.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I’m a board certified MD. What are your qualifications? None based on your poor interpretation of the studies you listed. I don’t have time to try to teach a person college level science, especially if that person doesn’t understand the fundamentals which obviously you were not taught in high school. Keep looking in Cracker Jack boxes for that degree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

DrDon said:


> I’m a board certified MD. What are your qualifications? None based on your poor interpretation of the studies you listed. I don’t have time to try to teach a person college level science, especially if that person doesn’t understand the fundamentals which obviously you were not taught in high school. Keep looking in Cracker Jack boxes for that degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I feel bad for my GP; he must have people visiting all the time with their maladies and diagnoses all mapped out as a result of the Googles.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Look what I found on my chair in a real doctors office attached to a real hospital. Have to check out now because I have to do real doctory stuff I learned in 11 years of post high school education. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

DrDon said:


> I’m a board certified MD. What are your qualifications? None based on your poor interpretation of the studies you listed. I don’t have time to try to teach a person college level science, especially if that person doesn’t understand the fundamentals which obviously you were not taught in high school. Keep looking in Cracker Jack boxes for that degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very suspicious that you can't simply explain it which tells us you have no clue. That, or you're the worst doctor I've ever heard of and I'm so thankful I'm not your patient.

Used throughout the world in Africa, India, Europe, China and South America since the 1970s to cure many virus' with extremely little side effects. They even talk about Tylenol causing more injuries than Ivermectin. You can read about all of this from professional publications many times over. You didn't even read a single publication from those extensively smarter than you.

So, is this how you direct all of your patients, "I think I'm smarter than you so I can't explain why you're ill"? Pathetic.

Time to stop getting your medical degree from CNN and the cute little pharm rep.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Crankout said:


> I feel bad for my GP; he must have people visiting all the time with their maladies and diagnoses all mapped out as a result of the Googles.


So you believe everything a poster says about themselves on the internet? You didn't even read one of the many articles from more professional and qualified medical researchers. 

BTW, it's the National Library of Medicine's National Center for Biotechnology Information not your precious Google. Stop being a sheep as this is what got us into this mix in the first place.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

So. Anyway, I just got over my covid-19 infection. My wife got it and then about 4 days later, I got it. In both cases, luckily, we weren't sure if we just had bad allergies - it was during a particularly windy period in northern Utah. I now consider us fully FULLY vaccinated. Neither of us had lethargy, fevers or sore throats, but we both tested double positive one day apart on antigen tests.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Neuner said:


> So you believe everything a poster says about themselves on the internet? You didn't even read one of the many articles from more professional and qualified medical researchers.
> 
> BTW, it's the National Library of Medicine's National Center for Biotechnology Information not your precious Google. Stop being a sheep as this is what got us into this mix in the first place.


Um...I rely on reputable and established medical sources for my treatment. And I rely on common sense. 

You're the kind of guy who gets hamstrung in the rabbit holes. Not a healthy way to live, son.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Neuner said:


> Let's see those sources then. All of your comments and you haven't even mentioned a single one. You claim common sense but we have yet to witness it.
> 
> Why don't you call or write the reputable and established medical researchers and doctors that continue to publish the major benefits of the drug and tell them they're wrong then? Please record and post so all of us can get a good laugh.
> 
> ...


Sighhhhh









Efficacy and safety of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19: a systematic review and meta-analysis - PubMed


The review was prospectively registered in PROSPERO (CRD42021275302).




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Multiple quality studies supporting the above. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

DrDon said:


> Sighhhhh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


My thoughts exactly. Still waiting on you. Can see you're the other of the 2 going for post counts.

Shouldn't you be checking out your patient's feet instead of spending all of your time on here trying to rack up your score?

So let's see the reviews of your practice and what your patients have to say. I already have a hunch.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Time outs coming in this thread.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

life behind bars said:


> Time outs coming in this thread.


To clarify - am I allowed to talk about Covid as long as the data supports my statements? Or is this subject now political and off topic?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

DrDon said:


> To clarify - am I allowed to talk about Covid as long as the data supports my statements?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Since you haven't posted any data supporting your statements so far like I have, then you've already made it political with your misleading comments that can injure or kill others if they decide to follow your recommendations.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Neuner said:


> Since you haven't posted any data supporting your statements so far like I have, then you've already made it political with your misleading comments that can injure or kill others if they decide to follow your recommendations.











Efficacy and safety of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19: a systematic review and meta-analysis - PubMed


The review was prospectively registered in PROSPERO (CRD42021275302).




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





There are multiple other studies supporting the above. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I'm banning the next person that makes another report in this thread. You can get this thread back on track, this is the 50+ subforum not the 5 and under so please feel free to act like it.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

DrDon said:


> There are multiple other studies supporting the above.


Why'd you grab the shortest one? Yes there are others supporting as they stipulate all of the benefits.

From the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons;








COVID-19: Disease Hitting a Brick Wall in Mexico City - AAPS | Association of American Physicians and Surgeons


What will you do if you get COVID while waiting in line for the vaccine, or even after? If you are in Mexico City, you will be treated with ivermectin. As of Dec 29, this […]




aapsonline.org





I_f you are in Mexico City, you will be treated with ivermectin. As of Dec 29, this long-established drug has been used in COVID-positive patients, and soon thereafter death rates started to plummet, as the graphic shows. By Jan 22, about 50,000 doses had been delivered.
Mexico City is following the example of the state of Chiapas, which saw cases drop by two-thirds after it started using ivermectin on Aug 1, as Dr. Pierre Kory told the U.S. Senate Committee on Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs on Dec 8._

From the Principia-Scientific;
India’s ‘miraculous’ ivermectin COVID treatment is only $3 per person | Principia Scientific Intl.

_While the United States continues its aggressive military roll-out of novel, expensive and dangerous pharmaceutical vaccines, India has developed a “miraculously” effective and safe COVID-19 treatment kit which costs merely $2.65 per person and has helped put the nation’s case and fatality rates in “steep decline.”

Last month, several medical experts testified before the U.S. Senate Homeland Security Committee in favor of authorizing ivermectin for early treatment of the novel coronavirus. Among them, Dr. Pierre Kory, explained that ivermectin, a Nobel Prize–winning anti-parasitic agent, “basically obliterates transmission of this virus,” with “miraculous effectiveness.”_

Why are you telling others to stay away? Because there's no money in it. Doctors receive bonus' from insurance companies for having a certain percentage of their patients with the Covid-Injections. This bonus from the insurance is funneled through from the pharmaceuticals. It's how the likes of Pfizer keeps from receiving a huge fine again.

There are multiple other studies supporting the above. And since my friends, family, coworkers and clients experienced it first hand, thanks to some wonderful and qualified doctors, the virus was minimal, we're all very healthy, no hospitalizations or deathly ventilators.

And thanks to the rest of the world with non-corrupt doctors, hundreds of thousands have benefited from it as well.


----------

